# Closing bank accounts



## goingtobcn

We currently have 3 accounts with La Caixa. We can close 2 before leaving Barcelona for the UK on 20th December, but will need to leave one open for my social security payment to come out at the end of the month, my taxes to come out in January and probably until July to receive my tax refund. Does anyone know if it's possible to close a La Caixa account from the UK, or send my gestor to do it on my behalf? We'll go into the branch to ask in the next week or so, but I'm just curious about anyone's experiences. Someone suggested changing to Santander as they have branches in the UK, but my research suggests they're quite separate to the Spanish Santander.


----------



## snikpoh

goingtobcn said:


> We currently have 3 accounts with La Caixa. We can close 2 before leaving Barcelona for the UK on 20th December, but will need to leave one open for my social security payment to come out at the end of the month, my taxes to come out in January and probably until July to receive my tax refund. Does anyone know if it's possible to close a La Caixa account from the UK, or send my gestor to do it on my behalf? We'll go into the branch to ask in the next week or so, but I'm just curious about anyone's experiences. Someone suggested changing to Santander as they have branches in the UK, but my research suggests they're quite separate to the Spanish Santander.


Changing to Santander or Barclays or another bank like that simply won't work - they are separate companies/identities.

Do you have on-line banking? Can an account be closed via this?


----------



## goingtobcn

snikpoh said:


> Changing to Santander or Barclays or another bank like that simply won't work - they are separate companies/identities.
> 
> Do you have on-line banking? Can an account be closed via this?


Yes, that's what I thought about Santander, Barclays etc from what I've read. 

We do have online banking, but there's no option to close the account online. I searched the help function on the online banking and it says you need to go into the branch in person. Will go in later this week and let you know what they say!


----------



## snikpoh

With us, we closed the account and asked them to transfer any remaining funds to our new bank. They were still paying bills (despite my instructions) some months later.


----------



## goingtobcn

snikpoh said:


> With us, we closed the account and asked them to transfer any remaining funds to our new bank. They were still paying bills (despite my instructions) some months later.


Do you mean that they didn't close the account properly so bills were still coming out of it? Was that La Caixa?
Thanks


----------



## snikpoh

goingtobcn said:


> Do you mean that they didn't close the account properly so bills were still coming out of it? Was that La Caixa?
> Thanks


They said that this was 'common practice' in case of late bills!

No, it was Banesto - now part of Santander.


----------



## Calas felices

I sent a registered letter to the Bank which had a compulsory receipt attached. As mentioned they continued to pay bills thereafter and I just kept sending them the letter with the stamped receipt until they acknowledged that they had been told to close the account. I did make sure that I had drawn out all the money first though!


----------



## AllHeart

Do you have someone you can trust here in Spain? What I did with my bank accounts in Canada is made my very trusted friend a joint account holder, so that he can do anything that I can do, including closing the accounts. Now that all the bills have gone through on one of my accounts, he'll be closing that account. Perhaps they have the same here in Spain?


----------



## goingtobcn

Calas felices said:


> I sent a registered letter to the Bank which had a compulsory receipt attached. As mentioned they continued to pay bills thereafter and I just kept sending them the letter with the stamped receipt until they acknowledged that they had been told to close the account. I did make sure that I had drawn out all the money first though!


Hi Calas felices,

What do you mean by a compulsory receipt? Did you do that from the UK? 



AllHeart said:


> Do you have someone you can trust here in Spain? What I did with my bank accounts in Canada is made my very trusted friend a joint account holder, so that he can do anything that I can do, including closing the accounts. Now that all the bills have gone through on one of my accounts, he'll be closing that account. Perhaps they have the same here in Spain?


Hi AllHeart,

We don't have any reeeally close friends here... There are people I trust enough not to empty our bank account if it comes to it, but would feel a bit bad asking them! I wonder if I could ask my gestor?


We're going to go into La Caixa next week now as hubby's too busy with work this week. Will let you know what they say!


----------



## brocher

AllHeart said:


> Do you have someone you can trust here in Spain? What I did with my bank accounts in Canada is made my very trusted friend a joint account holder, so that he can do anything that I can do, including closing the accounts. Now that all the bills have gone through on one of my accounts, he'll be closing that account. Perhaps they have the same here in Spain?


Allheart, in the Uk at least, both signatures are required to make any changes to a joint account.


----------



## snikpoh

brocher said:


> Allheart, in the Uk at least, both signatures are required to make any changes to a joint account.


That's not actually correct - you can decide whether it's both or either signatures that are required. We have this with our UK account.


To close it though might take both - but to withdraw all the funds, only one is required.


----------



## Calas felices

"What do you mean by a compulsory receipt? " - signed as received. Until I did this they denied they had received any letter.


----------



## AllHeart

Goingtobcn, yes, perhaps you can get your gestor signed on, but he may have to go in person with you to do the paperwork. Perhaps that may cost you a lot? But by the sounds of other posts here, it may be worth your while looking into this so that it's done right. 



snikpoh said:


> That's not actually correct - you can decide whether it's both or either signatures that are required. We have this with our UK account.
> 
> 
> To close it though might take both - but to withdraw all the funds, only one is required.


 We also have my accounts set up so that we can both act separately, including closing the accounts.


----------



## goingtobcn

Calas felices said:


> "What do you mean by a compulsory receipt? " - signed as received. Until I did this they denied they had received any letter.


Thanks! Was that from the UK (or anywhere out of Spain)?



AllHeart said:


> Goingtobcn, yes, perhaps you can get your gestor signed on, but he may have to go in person with you to do the paperwork. Perhaps that may cost you a lot? But by the sounds of other posts here, it may be worth your while looking into this so that it's done right.


Yes, definitely need to go into the bank and see what they say - will report back next week


----------



## goingtobcn

Well, we finally made it into the bank today! Hubby was able to close his account there and then. As for the one we need to leave open until the middle of next year, the lady told us that when we're ready to close it from the UK, we should send her a recorded delivery letter signed by both of us, together with our cards, and that'll be sufficient to close it. I'll let you know by mid 2015 if that works!


----------



## Madliz

goingtobcn said:


> Well, we finally made it into the bank today! Hubby was able to close his account there and then. As for the one we need to leave open until the middle of next year, the lady told us that when we're ready to close it from the UK, we should send her a recorded delivery letter signed by both of us, together with our cards, and that'll be sufficient to close it. I'll let you know by mid 2015 if that works!


Out of interest, was there a fee for closing the account? Banks seem to charge for everything here.


----------



## goingtobcn

Madliz said:


> Out of interest, was there a fee for closing the account? Banks seem to charge for everything here.


Nope, no fee - she just cut up his debit card, closed the account on her computer (he'd already emptied it) and got him to sign something.


----------



## AllHeart

Great to hear you got this sorted out, gratis. Yay!


----------



## goingtobcn

Well, as promised, here's my update!

We were able to close the La Caixa account from the UK by sending a letter confirming we wish to do so, signed by both of us


----------



## AllHeart

Is that the last of the Spanish ties cut now? Did the transition back home in the UK go smoothly?


----------



## ezza

I closed our joint current account with Solbank in Torrevieja from the UK. They e-mailed me pdf's of the required form which I printed out and signed, scanned them then e-mailed back. They closed the account and transferred the remaining balance to our UK bank

The process was very simple and quick. This service was typical of the help we had from them for the 15 years that we were customers.


----------



## goingtobcn

AllHeart said:


> Is that the last of the Spanish ties cut now? Did the transition back home in the UK go smoothly?


Very delayed reply, but yes, all official ties cut now. Still plenty of people to visit whenever we can though 

Transition went well thanks. Of course we miss BCN, but it's so lovely being closer to friends and family again. Hope you're doing ok xxx


----------



## hahaharry

goingtobcn said:


> Well, as promised, here's my update!
> 
> We were able to close the La Caixa account from the UK by sending a letter confirming we wish to do so, signed by both of us


Hi there! I know this is an old post, but I've scoured the web trying to find out how to do this. I have a non-resident account with La Caixa myself that I'd like to close, but their customer service has told me that I (or someone with power of attorney) has to do so in person in-branch. The problem is: I'm no longer in Spain, and I continue to be charged the maintenance fees for an account I no longer need. 

Would you mind going into a bit more detail as to what this letter said and where you sent it?


----------

